# Leopard Graphics Glitch for G4 - A Fix?



## arninetyes (Mar 23, 2008)

Does anyone know when (if?) Apple is going to fix the 10.5.2 "Leopard Graphics Update" problems for G4s?  I doubt it is a high priority, though.

I've been forced to go back to 10.5.1, THEN install 10.5.2 without the Leopard Graphics Update.  This is the kind of wonky work around I thought I'd left behind when I tossed Windoughs under the bus.

Anyway, if anyone knows, I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## Mikuro (Mar 23, 2008)

I haven't heard of this bug before (I'm running a G4-based Mac with the graphics update, btw). Any details? Have you submitted a bug report to Apple?


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 24, 2008)

Yes, I'd like to hear about this graphics problem with Leopard graphics updater, and G4s. I have installed 10.5.2 plus graphics update on numerous types of G4 Macs, and have found a few with problems, but only with individual systems. Bad RAM, failing hard drives, other software issues because of the updated system. Nothing I can point to about the Graphics update, however.
Can you describe the symptoms that you see, and which video card you are using?
If it's the DVD player problem that you reported before, then I don't see it, although I don't have your specific model of G4 PowerBook.


----------



## fryke (Mar 24, 2008)

It would most _certainly_ be helpful to actually describe the problem. I haven't heard of any problem with the Leopard Graphics Update and G4s either. A good problem description - and later solution - helps other people find threads.

Does the updater work at all? Do you have strange colour issues? Screen flickering? What _is_ the problem?


----------



## arninetyes (Mar 24, 2008)

I've checked in a number of places and this is a common problem for ONE G4 - the Powerbook G4 12-inch, 1GHz or faster.  It apparently doesn't affect any others.  And, yes, I did submit two separate bug reports for the two obvious problems that occurred after install of the "Leopard Graphics Update".

1) DVD Player - if you even start the program, whether or not a DVD is in the drive, the OS locks up and requires a hard reboot with the 'off' button.  It is completely unresponsive.  Nothing works.  DVDs will play with other programs, like VLC, but Apple's DVD Player is broken on this system with the LGU.

2) Secondary monitor - Prior to the LGU, I often used a Samsung 22-inch, flat-panel LCD monitor for graphic work - let's face it, a 12-inch screen is great for portable, but not-so-great for doing work.  Besides much more real estate, the Samsung had higher resolution, brighter images, better color.  After the LGU, the Samsung looks like crap when using the DVI connector - it is fuzzy, kind of out of focus, with flat colors.  In fact, the Samsung looks MUCH better when connected using its VGA connector and the Apple VGA to mini-DVI adapter than it does with DVI.  That isn't supposed to be the case.

Anyway, that's the story, and I'm not alone.  Apparently, the LGU doesn't like the graphics adapter in the 12-inch G4 PB.  BTW - the graphics adapter is an NVIDIA GeForce FX Go5200 with 64MB of RAM.  The Powerbook is a 1.5GHz model with 1.25GB of RAM.

I've heard nothing from Apple.


----------



## Timotheos (Mar 25, 2008)

I dont mean to take over the thread but since we're on the subject, I've been thinking of upgrading to 10.5 for a little while now but im not sure how well it'll work on my PB. Its a 12inch, 1ghz. 768 MB memory, GeForce FX Go5200 32MB video and 60GB HD. 

I'm currently 10.3.9... I would like the added features, visual appeal of 10.5 and campatability with new software (expecially CS3) but if its going to take away a large chunk of usability (slowness etc) then its probably not worth it. I'm not even sure if new OS version are streamlined to run faster on old hardware or what, I've heard storys of people upgrading to 10.4 on similar machines and finding slow down and other people report speed increases so I dont know what to think. So what i actually want to know what to expect if I upgrade. My restore CD's for 10.3.9 are pretty scratched which makes it abit more dodgy if it all goes pear shaped.


----------



## arninetyes (Apr 1, 2008)

Okay. I've supplied all the info I have on the problem.  I'm not a programmer, and, although I'll go into terminal to try to work with specific issues, it is beyond my ability to find out exactly what is happening to cause the problems.

So far, Apple is silent - it seems as though the problem doesn't exist, although it is real.

I even tried:
1) going back to 10.5.1 - tedious, and fixed the problem, but missing OS updates.
2) installing 10.5.2 by itself - everything works.
3) reinstalling LGU - same problems as before with DVD player and a second monitor.
4) reverting to 10.5.1, then using the 10.5.2 combo update - no difference.  DVD player and the second monitor (DVI) are trashed.

Suggestions?


----------



## tofusammich (May 2, 2008)

...or at least mine does. Full screen video and DVD playback gets a transparent checkered pattern superimposed on it. certain graphic elements like icons, dropdown menus and shadows have a choppy-low quality look to them. This condition comes and goes, strangely. It is apparent probably more often than not, but normal operation may occur in intervals as long as 10 days, at least without me noticing otherwise. I called Apple on this one and they proposed I reinstall the operating system.


----------



## tofusammich (May 2, 2008)

Reinstalling was no success.


----------



## Viro (May 3, 2008)

arninetyes said:


> Suggestions?



Make as much noise as possible until Apple issues a fix. Or use VLC 

Not much else you can do without debugging the source code and pin pointing the source of the problem.


----------

